# Wind Instruments Alter the Voice



## Enthalpy

Hi fellow wind instrumentalists and everyone!

Since playing the *bassoon*, I believe it *alters my voice*. The bass components disappear when and after playing, and even speaking becomes more difficult. It heals overnight.

I didn't notice that with the flute nor the alto saxophone when I was young. Could it result from the stronger air pressure at the oboe, the clarinet, the bassoon? Or from my age?

Please share your observations!


----------



## fluteman

Enthalpy said:


> Hi fellow wind instrumentalists and everyone!
> 
> Since playing the *bassoon*, I believe it *alters my voice*. The bass components disappear when and after playing, and even speaking becomes more difficult. It heals overnight.
> 
> I didn't notice that with the flute nor the alto saxophone when I was young. Could it result from the stronger air pressure at the oboe, the clarinet, the bassoon? Or from my age?
> 
> Please share your observations!


Flute and voice definitely help each other in terms of good breath support.


----------



## mbhaub

It is very possible that playing bassoon alters your voice. If you're playing bassoon correctly, the way I was taught, you really drop the jaw and keep the oral cavity very open and it does put some tension on the vocal chord area. Bassoon embouchure requirements are a lot more complex that flute or clarinet and probably oboe.


----------

